# Doctor says to stay on xanax for now.



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi,I've hade incredible stress for the last 3 years caring for my parents with dementia--they live in a facility but I am the day to day contact for everything. Also, have a history of panic attacks about 20 years ago. Anyway, after headaches, ringing ears and stomach problems, I began having daily diarehha--morning and after dinner--that never stopped. Couldn't leave the house until 11am to be safe. So after all tests showed nothing--diagnois IBS-D-- and Imodium, Lomotil and Donnatal did nothing, I decided a week or so ago to try the xanax I had used very occasionally when both my parents were off the wall at once. Well, with .25 mg 3 times a day, my diarehha stopped completely, and it happened in less than 48 hours. Went back to my shrink today, and he said if it's working at that low dose--sometimes I only take it morning and night without a mid day dose--to stay with it. We are going to work on ways for me to lower my anxiety level, but for now he feels this is the right solution. Any questions, feel free to ask. I'll be checking back tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

We all need to do what works best for each of us. Benzos aren't always the most desired mode of treatment, but there are times when we gotta do what we gotta do. And sometimes it's better to not worry about what we're taking, but rather to focus on our living.....







Just know that there are also other modes of therapy, such as relaxation exericises, that have the potential to produce the same kind of positive results.. such as hypnotherapy. And when you're ready to try something new, it might be a good thing to look into. It has worked for me when no medication could.Take care, Evie


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks, Evie. Right now I'm just so glad to not have the big D on my list of worries. Nine phone calls from my parents today--4 confused, 4 totally delusional, and 1 to ask what time it was--and then the two I didn't answer and they left no message. I've always loved the phone in the past and always figured the call would be welcome, but now the phone is my nightmare. Unfortunately, I can't unplug it but I'm considering doing that and just giving my parents' facility my cell phone # in case of total emergency. I do lots of relaxation technqiues as well as yoga and they both help, but flight or fight rule my gut so the xanax is helping for now. (Found out today my cat has terminal cancer..doesn't make things easier.) Well, off to bed for me. Take care.


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

I too had good results with starting Xanax .25 or .5 twice daily. My doctor said to try it out since I had some left from a year ago. I have IBD and IBS so its VERY hard not to get anxious over anything...and after 3days on the Xanax I feel much better. It might not be long term treamtment, but I am almost positive I will go to him next week for a prescription again.Maybe something like Paxil or Effexor would work long term? I hear its great for IBS-D.


----------



## kristyann (Feb 5, 2003)

Effexor has greatly reduced my D. Was give Xanax few months ago for stress, but have only take a few times. Didn't want to become dependant, but if you need it to get you over this tough time, don't see a problem.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi,I tried Paxil and Prozac, and they both made me feel very "flat" like I wasn't really me...turns out that is common side effect for some people. Since I have used xanax on and off for years--like maybe 2 a month during bad times--I am not worried about the addiction factor. When I do decide I no longer need it, I'll taper off under muy doctor's instructions, just like you need to do with all the antidepressants. (My psychiatrist feels it is unfortunate that people have been scared away from xanax and never even give it a chance to work.) I know it can be excellent for panic attacks,because it acts so quickly, but it also does wonders for calming the body/mind, and I know my gut can sure use a little vacation from chronic stress. My best wishes to all.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Funny thing about Xanax, I used it for about eight years for anxiety and it was a lifesaver. They switched me to Serzone to get off of the xanax because its addicting. Hm-m seems to me SSRI's are as hard to wean off of as the benzos.Take the damned things and don't worry you need it right now. My heart goes out to you, you must be a very strong person.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bellyknot, Thank you for your post it brought tears to my eyes. Although I have found this whole site useful and informative, many have addressed subtle--and not so subtle--comments that if you're on Xanax you're some kind of nutcase and not IBS or you are some kind of junkie looking for an excuse to get high. Your kind words have really made my weekend. Thank you.


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

California-Last night I was at dinner with a friend and his girlfriend, I was telling her how I had to take Ambien to sleep because I am on Prednisone and it makes me VERY speedy etc, so I need the low dose Xanax to relax during the day..she was totally making me feel like a drug addict, but after being on these boards for a few months, I didn't even think twice or let it bother me


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Do what you need to do for yourself right now, California.... I've been there... many many times.There may come a time in your life.... when you discover the tremendous power that your brain has over your body... and when that happens.... you will feel a sense of relief from anxiety like you've never known before....







Best wishes, Evie


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

A already know the tremendous power my brain has over my body, that's why I need a shield as strong as xanax.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

California,I wish you peace of mind. It's obvious that you are having a rough time. Take each day one step at a time.


----------



## Celtic Tiger (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi California123!You have a lot on your plate right now - anyone would be stressed or anxious. It's hard when u feel there's no way out but hang in there. You seem strong and brave to me. Take care of yourself and don't give up on this bb - there are a lot of us that care u know. I hate to think of you upset or trying to cope because I know what that's like. Don't give up and put yourself first because u deserve it. Love from Celtic Tiger.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

The power I was speaking of.... was the power of healing. This might not be the right time for you to discover it... but one day it may happen for you. It took me 50 years to finally figure it out. And when the time is right.... you will. It will be a wonderful freeing of your own innate power of healing.I do wish you the best.Evie


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

california, Believe me when I say that I know whatyou are going through. Within the last few yearsmy mother passed away, I was closer to her thanto anyone, I loved her so much. She was takingcare of her sister, my aunt, who was like agrandmother to me when she died. A year aftermy mother passed away, my aunt died. My fatherthen got dementia and got worse and worse untilhe eventually had a stroke and could not longerswallow. We had to make the decision to put himon life support, and decided not to. I quit myjob to be with him and was alone with him whenhe passed away. I have 3 siblings and none ofthem talk to each other since my fathers death.However, they all talk to me, so I am often timescaught in the middle of everything and torn indifferent directions. My husband and I tried foryears to have a baby, I finally got pregnant,and lost the baby last year. Recently it seemsthat everything has come to a head and the IBSI've had since I was 18 (I'm 39 now) is out ofcontrol. I have been house bound with D and nowlost over 18 pounds in the last few weeks. Iam on Xanax and it seems to be helping me. Iam also on a med. for IBS. I don't want to takedrugs forever, but for now they are helping me.I plan to see a therapist to see if they canhelp me. I am having surgery in two days, theyfound polyps and some other problems with mylast colonoscopy. My gastro dr. scared me to death telling me it could be cancer. Two otherdoctors told me the chances are less than 1% thatit is, thank God. What I'm trying to say isremember you are not alone out there and you haveto take care of yourself first before you canhelp anyone else. Hang in there, I know it istough seeing your parents that way, my fatherand aunt didn't know who I was and it broke myheart. You are strong and you will get throughthis, I know it. Good luck to you.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

hope you find a good therapist. Let me know bc or by PM if you have trouble finding someone good.tom


----------

